
An open source snow plow robot - rmason
http://www.open-electronics.org/here-comes-the-open-source-snow-plow-robot
======
rmason
With six inches of snow headed our way in Michigan this weekend here's a tech
project to get excited about.

~~~
jacquesm
Ai, that's bad, especially if it is the first snow to be that much. Drive
safe!

I think they're going to regret using threaded rods for shaft (much too soft,
unstable and abrasive, especially in an aluminum block) if you really are
going to build this I'd suggest a cast iron bearing block and a solid shaft
from 1" technical steel or whatever the local name is (precision ground
shaft). That has a much higher chance of living for a while.

~~~
maxerickson
It's "seasonal". People do drive like they have never seen snow or a wet road
before though.

